# George Mordaunt's car firm goes to the wall



## Brendan Burgess (2 Feb 2014)

The Sunday Times reports today that a creditors meeting will be held on Tuesday for Brian Mordaunt & Sons.  

Jennifer Beary who was awarded €72,000 by the Employment Appeals Tribunal has petitioned for the winding up of the company, after the company didn't pay her. 

Georgie has said "The company hasn't traded for three years. It's an empty can. We are ticking boxes and putting it away for once and for all"


----------

